# anyone from mt, missoula, coyote country?



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey all,
Just moved 2 Mt from Green Bay Wi, going 2 pharmacy school (25,000 g a yr, dnt have $ to hunt anything else!) I was just wondering if its worth calling out here for coyotes, i assume this is coyote country, back in WI all i do in the winter is hunt coyotes... Also wondering if there is anyone near here that wouldn't mind me tagging along, let me know! -just trying to make the most of the time i have out here. Its just that lookin at the walls around here gets old(lol), when i could be out in a few short weeks shootin yotes!!
-Just joined this forum, c how it goes, hope 2 here from some1 out there
thanks, esp. 2 anyone w/ info
-Brian


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Billings here, but that's about 5 hrs away. If you're out this way, let me know. You're welcome to tag along with me if you want.


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

johngfoster said:


> Billings here, but that's about 5 hrs away. If you're out this way, let me know. You're welcome to tag along with me if you want.


PM 2 johngfoster


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll be moving to Great Falls this November and also would love info about where the coyotes like to frequent. Anyone around the area that would like a hunting partner, let me know.


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

hagfan72 said:


> I'll be moving to Great Falls this November and also would love info about where the coyotes like to frequent. Anyone around the area that would like a hunting partner, let me know.


Ill be around here just let me know a little latter on when snow hits. Im always up to getting out and exploring. Was excited coming out here, seen a big coyote standing on railroad track in WI 30 yds off the road, then one between the double lane hwy in southern MN. I think i may be too far west 4 the best coyote hunting, lot of big mountains, i guess ill find out when the first snow hits what this place has to offer. I think Great Falls is getting closer to the prairie but still has its share of higher country but not to the extent as here. Im just guessing here that it would be a better area than here, never been that way, might drive that way one of these days. Theres coyotes practically everywhere, nobodys going 2 tell ya exactly where to go, but thats what makes it fun, we just have to get out & find them. Im one of those crazy guys that will walk to where no one else would think of! God knows I need the excercise!!! college=gaining weight 4 me


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't know about that. Here in Colorado, I have seen yotes as high as 10,000 feet. I don't think they give a hoot about elevation. I bet there are some good ones around you. PM me sometime, and we can swap info.


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

I lived in thompson falls(about 120 miles away) and someone told me about someone in Plains (or some town around there) owned a buffalo ranch. He said if you get permission to hunt it, coyotes are absolutely everywhere, because the coyotes eat the gut piles and placenta from the newborn calves.

Good luck, your lucky to be hunting in Montana!


----------



## WIdawg22 (Sep 18, 2008)

DeluxeGoodness said:


> Good luck, your lucky to be hunting in Montana!


Thanks man, 
You are absolutely right about being lucky to be around here. The more and more i drive around the more i like it. Its a dream for me to come out here theres more to see here than I think you could in a lifetime. I didnt even step foot out to hunt yet and im getting all worked up!


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

Also, if you go to Thompson Falls, there is a mountain there called Mt. Silcox. There is even a little gravel pullof area to park for the hike, just outside of town. Once you get a ways up the mountain, there is TONS of game. I got into this heard of elk twice, and with a cottontail distress I called in a bunch of whitetail does and a little buck once, a few turkeys, and a big cinnamon bear at about 10 or 12 yards. This all happened on about 10-15 different occasions, probably. Just thought I'd let you know, since you're looking for new areas to hunt. OH! And Big Prairie has coyotes and TONS of ground squirrels. You'll have to ask around, but it's I think like 20 miles down, on the gravel side of the Thompson River Rd.

Peace out, and let me know if you have any more questions on the area!

--The Jason.


----------

